# Suspension Upgrade



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm about to order new suspension parts from Andy Kollar. Below is his recommendation which he based upon my description of my driving style as conservative (no racing or hard driving).
A 14" ride height translates to 355mm ride height. From our conversation the other day, I would do the following:
Stock Height Springs F&R 360MM Front 370MM Rear 
04-06 GTO LOVELLS 360 mm Stock Height HD Front Springs- PAIR
04-06 GTO LOVELLS 370MM STOCK HEIGHT Rear Springs
KYB Shocks/Struts F&R 
KYB-GTO-FRONT STRUTS-PAIR
KYB-GTO-REAR SHOCKS-PAIR
NO RUB KIT-Includes Front Radius Rod Bushing and Strut Mounts
04-06 GTO NO RUB KIT

Does anyone have experience with this setup and/or does anyone recommend any upgrades to the above products? I believe Andy quoted me with price in mind, but I don't mind spending more if a product is significantly better than one or more of the above.


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

i have some experience with this company but not with the items he recommends for you. i bought a full pedders set-up from pedders since my car will be raced. but, i did buy a bunch of urethane pieces from him and a strut tower brace. i liked doing business with Andy because he was helpful when other company reps were not.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Sounds like a good mix and takes care of all the necessary stuff.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the replies. Based on what I've read on this site and my communication with Andy, I have confidence in his recommendations. I just didn't know if anyone had some experience with the set up and might give me some feed back. Thanks again.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Lovells and KYB should give a nice upgrade while keeping a nice ride comfort. I went Koni/Kings which is stiffer and definitely not for everyone (or even most). The no rub kit is obligatory. 

I also think it's a good idea keeping stock height (it should even raise it from where you are now). Lowering may look better and create a lower center of gravity but can be detrimental to a daily driver. The front end is already low enough that's it hard to fit a non low profile jack under it.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks for the added input. I agree with you and it's good to learn about the Koni/Kings. I'm convinced Andy has the correct combination based on what I told him I wanted. So I ordered it all and will post my impressions once it's all installed.


----------

